# Hello from Germany



## Berlin_City (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello my name is Casandra and im from Germany(plese excuse me, my english isn´t very good)
I breed Mice in Tricolor and Splashed. 
I'm here to learn more about Genetics and to exchange experiences.
Greets, Casandra.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

wow, suddenly germans are everywhere  
welcome ^^


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
you're english is great, better than our german!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello! As already has been said, your English is better than most of our German!  I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of your mice, and exchanging experiences!


----------



## Jessy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello 
Where about in Germany are you from?


----------

